# Virtual Microphone Software?



## Coma

You use the Stereo Mix recording device.

Sound -> Recording Device -> right click -> Show disabled devices -> Enable (Stereo Mix)

That recording device is whatever plays in your system.


----------



## Weston

Exactly what I needed.

Thanks!


----------



## overlock2me

uhmm
what about try
virtual aduio cable software
download from here
http://software.muzychenko.net/eng/vac.htm
and here are you how to use it:
http://www.technospot.net/blogs/create-fake-speakers-and-mic-using-virtual-audio-cable/


----------

